

Software development? We're doing it wrong. - erangalp
http://www.sitepoint.com/software-development-doing-it-wrong/

======
ExpiredLink
> Only 7% of open-source projects are actively maintained.

I doubt that the percentage is higher for closed-source projects.

~~~
erangalp
What about commercially supported open-source projects? probably higher

